# Wii Bricking Forum



## Davess (Jul 28, 2009)

theres a lot of Wii bricking topics so why round them into a Wii Bricking Forum 

just an idea i think its good 

?_?

davess out

ps. what do you think of this idea?


----------



## dudenator (Jul 28, 2009)

I think it is a good idea. It would help to keep everything organized.


----------



## Big Kong Boss (Jul 28, 2009)

It'd stop a lot of whining in the Wii-Hacking forums.

But, if such an action were to take place, I'd be a bit reluctant to go to that Wii-Bricking Forum.


----------



## Davess (Jul 28, 2009)

dudenator said:
			
		

> I think it is a good idea. It would help to keep everything organized.


thanks


hmmmmmm

now we just need a mod


----------



## tj_cool (Jul 28, 2009)

davess said:
			
		

> dudenator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need an admin
but mods can help you to ask an admin


----------



## Sstew (Jul 28, 2009)

I don't think it's needed. people just need some common sense and a basic reading ability.


----------



## Golfman560 (Jul 28, 2009)

Why not have the Wii Bricking Forum just be a redirect to one of the stickies in the Wii Hacking forum? That way people read the stickies first.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 28, 2009)

Not needed, people should just take better care.  If I can do it anyone can.

People wont use it anyway, there are people who post problems in Wii Games despite a sticky telling not to and where to post.  Just like when people begged for a back up loader section, we gave it to you and still you people post wherever they want.


----------



## Regiiko (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't see the point in a Wii Bricking forum, to be honest.


----------



## Davess (Jul 29, 2009)

Canadrian said:
			
		

> Not needed, people should just take better care.  If I can do it anyone can.
> 
> People wont use it anyway, there are people who post problems in Wii Games despite a sticky telling not to and where to post.  Just like when people begged for a back up loader section, we gave it to you and still you people post wherever they want.




i counted 11 in 7 pages thats more than one a page  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  and it gets worse as it get going farther down 

so a ratio of 1:1.5 so theres a 1.5 ratio of bricking sobs in one page!!!!!

lets make one 

davess


----------



## LxTrix (Nov 30, 2009)

I agree with this idea!!!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 30, 2009)

why did you make this are you really that stupid?! http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=188251
they said no they don't care about the brick forums or the wii so just let it be.


----------

